# cut-down split for extracted honey?



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

I think the name of the process is called snelgrove. It is where you put a double screened spacer in between three of your medium supers. After about 4 days you should find queen cells in either the top half or the bottom half. Move the half with the queen( without cells) to a new location within your yard. This means that many of the workers will return to the original location. Add a QE and put on your extracting suppers so that they wont tend to swarm, instead they should draw out your extracting frames. You can also add a QE to the other half as well but they will be longer drawing out the supers. I`m sure others in this board can explain the process better than I have. Research Snelgrove ...Hope this helps...Rick


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I would split the 5 mediums into 2 hives using the stronger hive for 3 mediums. then add a honey super to one and another brood th the other


----------



## B. Haning (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beessplits.htm#cutdown


----------

